# 1000 bucks for circumsision



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

circumcision apparently is not covered by insurance even though the 'ring' will not allow the gland from coming through the foreskin when erect. My doctor refereed me to a specialist and says the doctor will make the final decision as to whether it will be covered or not. However, my urologist has said that in all likely hood it will cost about 1000 bucks to get done, even though I have 'tears' after the first few time I have sex and sores after several rounds of sex.

Anyone with experience in getting the foreskin cut as an adult?


----------



## Ted (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't have any experience as an adult, but we had a similar problem with my son who didn't get circumcised right away because he was born overseas in a country that didn't practice it regularly, so we thought we'd wait.

Anyway, after a year later my wife wanted it done because it was so difficult to clean. The insurance made a big thing that it was a cosmetic/elective surgery and were going to make us pay. I asked why it was fine for my other son who had it done right away in the hospital? The insurance person said, "Oh really" and then she said they would cover it.

Sometimes I think they try to really make you fight to get something covered (although in our case she caved really fast.) I realize your situation is totally different since it's for an adult, but maybe if you keep pushing they will pay. Good Luck.


----------



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

Any adult males who have gone from un-cut to cut who have a good or bad story with this?


----------

